# ASHBY POLICE



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

Anyone have any information on Asby PD?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I hear that they are not that well off financially, community wise. I also heard that even their full time officers make very little money and i am not sure if they have the Quinn Bill. You will do all the law enforcement there as you might be the only officer on the shift.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Ashby doesnt have a lot of things going for it. Financially they are not well off. (Blame the town) Their station is the equilivant of a double wide trailer, their equipment needs updating and due to their location, the radio communication is shaky at best.. Last time I took a stroll through the town I saw an 80's style crown vic running radar, they do have newer cruisers as well. *But, people make a department, not their disadvantages or toys so your own investigation is required.*... If you need specific information I know of someone familiar with the dept, Pm me...


----------

